# Music Request



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey could any of you sound masters make me two sound files? 

#1 I would like one to be graveyard setting and then have it say, "Welcome to Shady Hallows, "where dead walks the cemetery." We recomend you do not bring young children down the hallow walk. We would appreciate and accept any donations given. Thank you for stopping bye and enjoy your night at Shady Hallows.

#2 Dark sounds, alot of like heavy pounding or footsteps, a little girl singing in the background, a few screams, some crows and maybe a little chainsaw.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

Give me about a day or so I will see what I can get you on the sound efx.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

